# (pet shop owners) how much do you spend on elec and gas etc a month?



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

as the title states it would be a great help if you pet shop owners and people who breed ALOT of reptiles could tell me how much you spend a month on electricity and gas, feeding all the animals and how (do you get wholesale deliveries or breed your own mice and crickets etc?) and the overall cost of the premises you keep your stock in. also is there any restrictions in selling reptiles? e.g. do you need a permit before starting up?

thanks a bunch! paul


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I don't own a pet shop but yes you need a license. 

As you do with all pet shops that sell animals. : victory: Not sure of the in's and out's though


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> I don't own a pet shop but yes you need a license.
> 
> As you do with all pet shops that sell animals. : victory: Not sure of the in's and out's though


thought so as people would be selling reps without the rightr care.
what kind of license and where from?


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

oh and thanks : victory:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

bump :up:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

you would have to get a pet shop license from the council, i got my application form for mine through the other day : victory:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't have a shop but sell surplus from my own production from home.
Basically, you only need a license if you buy in animals to sell or if you sell from commercial premises.
However I have a large collection and my lecky bill quite high.
I don't think you'll get many people telling you what it costs them in relation to power, bedding and feeding, but for my collection it has to be in the region of £60 to £90 a week ( I produce some mice / rats myself and the frozen I do buy in is at trade prices because of the numbers I buy )
Stephen


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

SnakeBreeder said:


> I don't have a shop but sell surplus from my own production from home.
> Basically, you only need a license if you buy in animals to sell or if you sell from commercial premises.
> However I have a large collection and my lecky bill quite high.
> I don't think you'll get many people telling you what it costs them in relation to power, bedding and feeding, but for my collection it has to be in the region of £60 to £90 a week ( I produce some mice / rats myself and the frozen I do buy in is at trade prices because of the numbers I buy )
> Stephen


cheers mate this is exactly as i thought so i'm guessing for what i want to do i'm going to have to allow myself £250-£300 a month on elec etc. i heard from somewhere that some places get 1000 frozen mice for £10 so wholesalers etc will be the way to go for me and when things look promising i may breed my own.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> you would have to get a pet shop license from the council, i got my application form for mine through the other day : victory:


could you pm me the details and steps into getting one? and the right email address please?

thanks


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

bump bump :up::up:


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Just contact your local council - environmental health department - and ask for a pet shop licence application. 

One would assume.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

neep_neep said:


> Just contact your local council - environmental health department - and ask for a pet shop licence application.
> 
> One would assume.


are you having a komodo? the council take years to sort anything!
thanks anyway


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Where abouts you going to do it mate?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

paulibabes said:


> are you having a komodo? the council take years to sort anything!
> thanks anyway


 
to get the application form you will have to e-mail your local council, then they will send you the form.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

markandwend said:


> Where abouts you going to do it mate?


orite mark mate! it'll be somewhere local for sure!: victory: will be good doing buisiness with you again bud haha! but looks like i'll be selling you the reptiles next time!


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> to get the application form you will have to e-mail your local council, then they will send you the form.


yea a year later... i'm going for it anyway! thanks


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

paulibabes said:


> cheers mate this is exactly as i thought so i'm guessing for what i want to do i'm going to have to allow myself £250-£300 a month on elec etc. i heard from somewhere that some places get 1000 frozen mice for £10 so wholesalers etc will be the way to go for me and when things look promising i may breed my own.


1000 frozen mice for £10! you'll have to send me details :crazy:.
Think You'll find it is nearer £300 per 1000, and at that price you have to take several 1000 in one go.

Stephen.


----------



## fairee (Dec 30, 2007)

email redcar and cleveland council babe

Council e-mail contacts


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

SnakeBreeder said:


> 1000 frozen mice for £10! you'll have to send me details :crazy:.
> Think You'll find it is nearer £300 per 1000, and at that price you have to take several 1000 in one go.
> 
> Stephen.


i'm not kidding i'm sure it was 1000 for £10 they could of been any size mice though... could of been weeny ones which they were talking about.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

fairee said:


> email redcar and cleveland council babe
> 
> Council e-mail contacts


yea thanks gorgeous! *whispers to everyone else* "i already knew this part"... :whistling2: thanks babe i will email them soon!


----------

